
In Search of Certainty: What Are the Scaling Laws of IT? - atsaloli
https://m.soundcloud.com/insearchofcertainty/in-search-of-certainty-podcast-1-what-are-the-scaling-laws-of-it?platform=hootsuite
======
atsaloli
A new podcast series by @botchagalupe, with Mark Burgess, author of Promise
Theory.

